# A gilligan's Island motion picture?



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

I hope someday they can make gilligan's island movie.I loved that show.I missed the skipper always hit gilligan with his hat.Heres my favorite joke from gilligan's island.
<gilligan>Skipper why dont we switch? How come i gotta pull when you plow?Why can i plow and you pull?<Skipper> Ok gilligan we`re switch,I plow and you pull <gilligan> Thats better. :lol:


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

They made McHale's Navy, no reason why they couldn't do Gilligan's Island.

I think it would be a pretty cool movie.

I decided to research this question, since researching is second nature to me, and I came across this. I don't know the reliability of the source, nor do I know when this interview was conducted, but it's interesting.

http://www.gilligansisle.com/movie.html


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Who would play the castaways?Heres my picks if i was the producer.
Gilligan= Keanu Reeves
Skipper= James Gandolfini
Mr Howell = Mel Brooks
Mrs Howell = Connie Stevens
Ginger= Tara Reid
Professor = Patrick Stewart
Marry Ann= Tiffani Thiessen


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I thought mel brooks was dead?


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

About 4 years ago they talked about it. I think Hollyweird it running out of ideas.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

SAEMike said:


> They made McHale's Navy, no reason why they couldn't do Gilligan's Island.
> 
> I think it would be a pretty cool movie.
> 
> ...


This link is old > John Candy as the skipper?


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

http://www.telepicturestv.com/gilligancasting/

Did yall see this part of the site? I wonder if this is supposed to be like the BBC show Castaway.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> I thought mel brooks was dead?


No.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

GW Bush as Giligan
Dick Cheney as the Skipper
Al Gore as the Professor (he did invent the internet)
Ross Perot as Mr Howell
Martha Stewart as Mrs Howell
Mary Matalin Carville as Mary Ann
Arainna Huffington as Ginger


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> GW Bush as Giligan
> Dick Cheney as the Skipper
> Al Gore as the Professor (he did invent the internet)
> Ross Perot as Mr Howell
> ...


 :lol: @Geronimo. Well if Geronimo puts it political island this would be mine
Bill Clinton as gilligan
Al Gore as the skipper
Ted Kennedy as Mr Howell
Hillary Clinton as Mrs howell
Rush Limbaugh as the professor
Susan Estrich as mary ann
Barbra Stressand as ginger


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Ain't touching the politics.

But Bob Denver moved pretty near to me. In Princeton, WV (married a local girl). Opened "Gilligan's Goofy Golf" minature golf course and appeared, in character (either Gilligan or Dobie), at local schools, until he got busted for pot. 

Now he has a low-power FM. Receivable over about a 30 mile range, from about the state line between WV and VA to about MP 20 on the WV Turnpike (I-77). 90% of it is his views on society, UFOs, Hollyweird, pot, black helicopters, the vast right wing conspiracy, holistic chrystals, the Mormon church, and such (he reruns tapes when he isn't live). Its 93.1 FM. Its a hoot. The man's brain is fried.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Bob Denver is a nice guy.Leave him alone!Wanna know whos a real *****? Try burt reynolds.I saw burt reynolds at the manero's restaurant down in stuart and i went over ask him for an autograph when he was eatting his steak he said ""Can you see that im eatting my steak?" I said yeah but like your autograph he said "well when i finsh my steak ill give you your autograph" When he was done he wiped his mouth on a napkin and signed his autograph on that napkin..What a dork!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I guess you'd rather have a generic autographed glossy picture? Seems to me the personalized napkin will prove more the heirloom, especially with the DNA samples to prove its authenticity. In any case, you got far more than you deserved for hounding the man.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Man all i asked is for an autograph.Geeze! :ewww:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You have to think of how often that happens to celebrities. While Burt Reynolds is not the big box office draw he wa in the 70s he is still recognized wherever he goes. I would like to be able to eat my dinner in peace as well.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

mainedish said:


> This link is old > John Candy as the skipper?


 Well then it's ideal because a corpse is at least as entertaining anything Alan Hale Jr. ever managed on GI.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> juan ellitinez said:
> 
> 
> > I thought mel brooks was dead?
> ...


 Only his career.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah all he has going now id the Producers.


----------



## TedKaz (Mar 1, 2004)

Steveox said:


> I hope someday they can make gilligan's island movie.I loved that show.I missed the skipper always hit gilligan with his hat.Heres my favorite joke from gilligan's island.<gilligan>Skipper why dont we switch? How come i gotta pull when you plow?Why can i plow and you pull?<Skipper> Ok gilligan we`re switch,I plow and you pull <gilligan> Thats better. :lol:


I'd like to have some of what you're smoking.


----------

